# CAUTION POLITICS: place to list all the jobs Romney has created



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

..








..








..








..


----------



## wpreman (Mar 27, 2008)

You can't even get away from this crap by going on LJ's!


----------



## wizzardofwood (Jul 18, 2010)

really even here we have some yahoo posting his bull trying to ruin LJ


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

You will never ******************** on my forum or blog ever again numb-nuts. BLOCK"D YA BOTH


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Dan - It just goes to show ya, when we show the truth, the GOPs and Cluster FOXs return to hide behind the woodwork. Good show!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*wpreman,*

Don't click the *Non-shop Talk* forums if you don't want to see these!

If you do want to see *Non-shop Talk* you have plenty of choices and you can pick one you like!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

So how comes it Mitt is still here in the USA - WHEN - all of his rich crony buddies are denouncing their citizenships, and moving to another country, so they don't have tp pay their fair share !


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Maybe they are smarter than Mitt.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

Yet another thread from the Troll King.


----------



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

Another DAMM OBAMER suporter.when is this crap going to end.I thought this was a woodworking web site.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

BLOCK YA BOTH


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

Being of neither political party, and finding them both simply ways to control weak minded people and to keep them arguing back and forth instead of picking up pitch forks against the "owners", I normal stay out of these convos. I will complete agree with the dems who trash GW, and the repubs who bash Obama, both sides not realizing that the policies are the same between the two. With all that rambling, the only reason I really commented on this one is post #8 is about the best damn political cartoon I have ever seen.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

